# killin the crows



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

It happens i end up wingen em and when i go to get em they run.. :-? when i go for the neck they snap and they grasp ur hand ??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would ring the neck a bit more lighter. I think the log is a bit extreme.


----------



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

not that their necks snap they just start thrashing around


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

They should be dead when they hit the ground. Out of range maybe???
What gauge, choke, and shot are you using?


----------



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

im using a 20 guage, 7 1/2 shot auto modified choke

i have 6 shot is that what u would prefer, im new to crow hunting this year??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Stay with the #7.5 or #8 shot in mod choke. Remember you only have 7/8 oz of shot in the 20 gauge so getting them in close is important. Try the Remington Premier STS target loads which is a harder shot and doesn't deform as much as the cheaper brand shot, which means a better pattern. Only about 4-5 dollars a box. Pattern your gun at 25, 30, 35, and 40 yards and you will probable see what your problem is. Pick out the best pattern and make that your max distance. BTW, when you down one and it gets up, just shoot it again. Getting up and chasing them down will alert every crow in sight where you are a lot more than the report of the gun. Unless you are using decoys, are well hidden with camouflage and have a good caller, don't expect the same group of crows to circle back to have a look see at what that noise below them was.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What the hey! :eyeroll: SHOOT EM AGAIN :lol:

Some what related: This weekend I drove past at about 10mph a bald eagle on the shoulder of the road about 15 feet. He or she was on a road kill deer with about 8 or so crows trying to get a few pickings. The eagle was not giving any ground. Awesome sight to look an eagle in the eye.


----------



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

i shot the dam thing 3 times he was still fightin me off so i beat im with a log


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

crowbusta6 said:


> i shot the dam thing 3 times he was still fightin me off so i beat im with a log


You shot a crow three times with a 20 gauge using #7.5 shot and it didn't kill it. Best advice I can give you is sell the gun, buy yourself a fishing rod and reel and change sports. Nobody here can help you............... :lol:


----------



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

i aint no quitta


----------

